# Anybody seen any swans?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Would like to try to fill my swan tag--has anybody seen any swans in NoDak lately or did they all go south? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw a couple groups flying around on Sunday. I think most have moved out already.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Put on some miles and you should get lucky. Look for big water some open pockets could be holding a few. Maybe around Jamestown?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw a small flock just to the west of Jamestown. Not very many. but still some around.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Qwack,
You didn't seem very receptive to my idea of sneaking over the ice to shoot that lone swan that we saw. I told you I found some swans and you didn't even want to shoot them. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Hindergrinder,

All I needed was a commitment from you that you would slide your skinny butt across the ice to retrieve the bird and I would have been shooting. Thanks for a great hunt anyway--have you found the spot for this weekend? Saw them flying west over Steve's office this morning.


----------

